# This is a little Sickening



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I came across this, and look at the male!  Poor thing looks neglected!

As far as I know, RuffGSD has been sold and is no longer breeding. (There was an ad on CraigsList a while back for their breeding program or something, and I can no longer find the website).


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't see any dogs that looked neglected, but that prong collar made me cringe.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Lin said:


> I didn't see any dogs that looked neglected, but that prong collar made me cringe.


Did you see the third dog running in from behind the bushes? 

He looks ratty and almost looks like half of one of his ears is missing?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That black GSD needs a bath, and I wonder why it's thinning it's hair on it's tail....

That prong collar should not be on unless it's walking on lead. Its not an all the time thing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> That black GSD needs a bath, and I wonder why it's thinning it's hair on it's tail....
> 
> That prong collar should not be on unless it's walking on lead. Its not an all the time thing.


The hair on his tail is what got me. I can understand dogs running out into dry, crunchy, dead plants and coming back with dead leaves and stuff on them but, his coat quality overall just looks horrible.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think that poor dog has ever seen a brush or a comb, his coat was a mess.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I think you guys are jumping to conclusions. If you're speaking of the sable, I just see a dirty dog running around playing outside. And he's a coatie at that, Emma has looked very similar when running around through brush and getting everything hooked in her coat. 

As for the thinning tail... Last spring Tessa was half bald due to a severe allergic dermatitis. I was doing a ton to the house, back and forth to the vet. She was on antibiotics, steroids, and antihistamines. In an ecollar, daily oatmeal baths... If I had posted a video would you assume my dog was neglected?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Lin said:


> I think you guys are jumping to conclusions. If you're speaking of the sable, I just see a dirty dog running around playing outside. And he's a coatie at that, Emma has looked very similar when running around through brush and getting everything hooked in her coat.
> 
> As for the thinning tail... Last spring Tessa was half bald due to a severe allergic dermatitis. I was doing a ton to the house, back and forth to the vet. She was on antibiotics, steroids, and antihistamines. In an ecollar, daily oatmeal baths... If I had posted a video would you assume my dog was neglected?


Ozzy loves rolling in dirt, sticks, dead leaves, dead grass, etc. He gets stuff in his coat, but he doesn't look like a ragamuffin. You can still tell his coat quality is good. It looks like this dog just got in a fight with a javalina or something.

Also, if you had a dog with some kind of medical condition, would you breed him/her while they're going through treatment?


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Lin said:


> I think you guys are jumping to conclusions. If you're speaking of the sable, I just see a dirty dog running around playing outside. And he's a coatie at that, Emma has looked very similar when running around through brush and getting everything hooked in her coat.
> 
> As for the thinning tail... Last spring Tessa was half bald due to a severe allergic dermatitis. I was doing a ton to the house, back and forth to the vet. She was on antibiotics, steroids, and antihistamines. In an ecollar, daily oatmeal baths... If I had posted a video would you assume my dog was neglected?


Well said.

I know a breeder who takes very good care of her GSD's but sometimes a dog might jump fence and get in with others they dont get along with or something happens and a fight ensues. Happenned to a new girl she got, Poor girls ears were torn to pieces and wont stand anymore. Straight to the bone. And some of her dogs can get really dirty really quick, especially the longcoats! haha But she cleans them up frequently.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Ozzy loves rolling in dirt, sticks, dead leaves, dead grass, etc. He gets stuff in his coat, but he doesn't look like a ragamuffin. You can still tell his coat quality is good. It looks like this dog just got in a fight with a javalina or something.
> 
> Also, if you had a dog with some kind of medical condition, would you breed him/her while they're going through treatment?


Is that dog going through a treatment and has a medical condition?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> Is that dog going through a treatment and has a medical condition?


Not that I'm aware of, but Lin gave an example for when her girl was going through treatment.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lin said:


> I think *you guys* are jumping to conclusions.


Just stating, I didn't jump to any conclusions, I said the gsd needed a bath and I was CURIOUS as to why the hair on the tail was thinning.


Thank you. *Steps of pedestal*


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be so quick to jump to conclusions. There could be a medical reason the dog looks like that. And who's to say the dog isn't receiving medical attention?
You could always post a comment on the video and ask. 
A simple "is there something wrong with the dogs coat?".

I had an elderly cat with Hyperthyroidism. She was on meds, but never was able to regain weight. It stayed at about 6-7 lbs for the remainder of her life. 
Her coat was not shiny anymore and there were times when she just looked ratty. All effects of the meds and disease. I had a lady at my door once who "reprimanded" me because of the state of my cat. She did not know her history, that she was fed more than 8 times a day (small meals to try to keep the weight on her), or that she was the most loved cat that I did anything for.
She never bothered to ask what was wrong and her rude tone stopped me from telling her. The ASPCA was on my doorstep less than a week later.
I told them her history, showed them the food in the bowl, the meds I gave her and gave them my vets number. The ASPCA woman shook her head and said she was sorry. Did I blame her? No, she was doing her job and doing it well. I blame the person who judged me without asking.

So before you judge these people, ask.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

A breeder I very much trust has a breeding bitch with an ear down. She knew the dog when it was competing and the ear was up and fine, good cartilage in her progeny. But then at one point an owner neglected a bad ear infection and now that ear is permanently down.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Just stating, I didn't jump to any conclusions, I said the gsd needed a bath and I was CURIOUS as to why the hair on the tail was thinning.
> 
> 
> Thank you. *Steps of pedestal*


There were multiple responses, hence "you guys" as a general response.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

But if he does have a medical condition, then it bothers me that he's breeding while he's undergoing treatment.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> But if he does have a medical condition, then it bothers me that he's breeding while he's undergoing treatment.


I'm confused (big shock there). You started the thread with:


> As far as I know, RuffGSD has been sold and is no longer breeding.


So what makes you think this dog is being bred?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> I'm confused (big shock there). You started the thread with:
> 
> 
> So what makes you think this dog is being bred?


The title of the video and the last, approximately 5-10 seconds. 

I know he may be neutered, but given that RuffGSD sold everything related to their breeding business (from what I understand), he's most likely being bred.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well owning a coatie myself I have to give a bit of lee way here because Jinx is gorgeous when brushed has a fantastic coat however just rolling on the carpet and she looks like the dark GSD on the video. I didn't pay attention to the tail just the coat in general which looks like he was having quite a bit of fun in the shrubs.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> The hair on his tail is what got me. I can understand dogs running out into dry, crunchy, dead plants and coming back with dead leaves and stuff on them but, his coat quality overall just looks horrible.


Konotashi, I agree. That dog looks horrible cosmetically. Doesn't look like it has ever seen a comb/brush in like....forever. His whole general appearance looks unhealthy. 
Does anybody else notice the lack of muscle tone in the hind legs? He is narrow through his waist area (I don't believe it looks like that due to the hair loss). Watch him move, he's sloppy. Wouldn't be surprised if he's dysplastic. But thats just my opinion.
Either way, I wouldn't use him for stud. Just what I see would make me run the other way.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey we got some of the livin la vida loca going on here. I thought there was a female in season when the poofiness flashed across the screen. The male with the thin tail looks like he has been running through the brush and had burrs or something clipped out. I had a cat that kept on matting no matter what we did. Her fur became like a felted mat - so we just kept her scissored . ( a very long coated fixed female) .
The dogs look active and healthy in a natural sort of way - no grooming -- . The old guy in the beginning shows some care. Has some weight on him/her (didn't focus on gender). Looks like the dog has bright points so carrying the white recessive.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

That was a weird video. I'm not sure why someone would post that in the first place.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

meant to add that they weren't prime condition but I didn't see neglect.
Carmen


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't see anything in the video that made me want to dig deep into my pockets and buy a pup. But I didn't see anything in the video that made me gasp either.

Hondo is a coatie, he is in the process of blowing his coat...all over the entire town of Pearland, I think. Unless I've just brushed him he looks terrible.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it normal to take them out in the middle of nowhere and breed? I'm not a breeder, just curious. I heard breeding males can be picky, have certain routines, etc. But, wow. I wonder if they play John Lennon for him all the time when he studs out. Ya know, mood music. Maybe they should try like some Barry White or some Al green. lol


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe he needs more cowbell in his life.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

bunchoberrys said:


> Is it normal to take them out in the middle of nowhere and breed? I'm not a breeder, just curious. I heard breeding males can be picky, have certain routines, etc. But, wow. I wonder if they play John Lennon for him all the time when he studs out. Ya know, mood music. Maybe they should try like some Barry White or some Al green. lol


That was probably their property/yard. It's uncommon, depending on where you're at in AZ.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

bunchoberrys said:


> Is it normal to take them out in the middle of nowhere and breed?


Did I miss something somewhere? Where did anyone say they were there to breed them?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Lilie said:


> .
> 
> Hondo is a coatie, he is in the process of blowing his coat...all over the entire town of Pearland, I think. Unless I've just brushed him he looks terrible.


Hahaha I hope the wind is blowing away from League City……
We have our fair share of dog hair here…..


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Did I miss something somewhere? Where did anyone say they were there to breed them?


Well, the heading on the video kinda gives ya clue number 1. Number 2 the female in question vulva is huge, I can see it all the way here in Michigan, which is big indicator that she is in heat. Number 3 as the male is mounting said female in question, the gentlemen video taping it is saying "taking video for prosperitys sake".


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well if you go to their website, German Shepherd Puppies For Sale, Imported Czech Border Patrol Lines, from RuffGSD., you can go and see Jake under their studs. In the picture he looks like a good looking dog. I will admit though that while I looked at their website when looking for a breeder, I did not feel the desire to get a puppy from them.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

bunchoberrys said:


> Well, the heading on the video kinda gives ya clue number 1. Number 2 the female in question vulva is huge, I can see it all the way here in Michigan, which is big indicator that she is in heat. Number 3 as the male is mounting said female in question, the gentlemen video taping it is saying "taking video for prosperitys sake".


Guess I wasn't looking _there_.  And I had it muted.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Guess I wasn't looking _there_.  And I had it muted.


Sol Good.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Well if you go to their website, German Shepherd Puppies For Sale, Imported Czech Border Patrol Lines, from RuffGSD., you can go and see Jake under their studs. In the picture he looks like a good looking dog. I will admit though that while I looked at their website when looking for a breeder, I did not feel the desire to get a puppy from them.


When I tried pulling up the site myself, I just got a blank page? Hm. That's weird. I figured it was down.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

At least the one with the bad fur got some action.. the other guy didn't


----------

